# Dreamweaver Problem



## csfa (Jan 9, 2004)

My system:
Dell Desktop: Inspiron 545
Intel Celeron Q9400
8 GB RAM at 800MHz
Windows Vista Home Premium, 64-bit
ZoneLabs Firewall & Anti-virus
CCleaner, CWShredder, SpyBot, SpySweeper, Ad-Aware

Dreamweaver
Dreamweaver 3
When I try to upload webpages (i.e., index page) on my new computer, the following message appears:
"An error occurred--cannot put index.html. The process cannot access the file because it is being used by another process."
--I was not using the file with other processes/programs at the time.

When I try to cache files, this message appears:
"Unable to write to cache file "C:\Program Files\Dreamweaver 3\Configuration\SiteCache\Craig Srebnik Fine Art.dws"

--Are updates/downloads required for using Dreamweaver 3 on Vista Home 64-bit (it worked with Windows XP)?
Thank you for your help!


----------



## madox2009 (Apr 30, 2009)

Did you try and use any FTP program besides Dreamweaver?


----------



## csfa (Jan 9, 2004)

Thank you for taking a look at my posting.
I haven't tried any other FTP programs.

I spoke with someone at Adobe. They said that I would have to upgrade to Dreamweaver CS4.


----------



## madox2009 (Apr 30, 2009)

If you us cs3, I don't think that is the problem. They might want to sell you the new version.


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Upgrading will not fix your problem, it was just Adobe looking for more $'s. I do what you want to do in DW CS3 without problem. It sounds as though the page is open in something other than DW. I suggest rebooting your PC then straight into DW and then try again to upload and see what happens. It could be something as simple as Windows Explorer having a lock on the file.


----------



## madox2009 (Apr 30, 2009)

Like cplinsp said, I like using DW and SmartFTP together and if SmartFTP has a file selected it will not let DW update the file.


----------



## csfa (Jan 9, 2004)

Thanks, guys, for your advice.
I tried rebooting and uploading pages and the same error messages appeared.
I have Dreamweaver 3, Education version.
Thanks.


----------



## madox2009 (Apr 30, 2009)

Did you try with another FTP program?

What error did you get?

You do have the FTP server info correct? Some servers have a section you can check the FTP access without starting up any FTP program.


----------

